# VERY IMPORTANT: Do not leave SA with only an application receipt



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all

Despite some of my advice and the law saying otherwise, Home Affairs often does what they want to. Here in a local online newspaper (BDLive) is proof that Home Affairs Officials may just do something unconstitutional (like breaking up a family and spouses):

IMMIGRATION practitioners have warned foreigners working and living in South Africa not to leave the country unless their documentation is fully up to date.

Please do not travel in and out of SA unless you have received an actual visa or permit result in your passport. Seek the help of an immigration lawyer, even just a phone call (they always give free advice).



> This follows the blacklisting of a British woman on her way out of the country on Wednesday night. The woman, Olivia Lock, is married to a South African citizen with whom she has a 14-month-old baby and has been living in the country for the past five years.
> 
> She may not apply for a visa to re-enter South Africa for another 12 months. The move follows the promulgation of strict new regulations under the Immigration Act, which came into force on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

LegalMan,

What about if you are just getting an extension on a visitors visa? An extra 90 days. A while back I posted about the drama my friend had with HA. She got an SMS about 2 weeks ago saying the application was received. Anyway she can't stay in South Africa longer because then she would be overstaying on her allowed 6 months if HA doesn't process the visa in time.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Given the latest news, I wouldn't run the risk.

From now on, make sure you have a valid permit or visa with time remaining when leaving or entering SA.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes but if you are on a tourist visa and you get 3 months at the airport, and you then apply at HA for another 3 months if you overstay in South Africa while waiting for the permit then you get a fine. As you are only allowed 6 months total.

But if you leave S.A. without the visa your in trouble too. So it doesn't seem like there is an easy solution if you just wanted to extend your 3 months.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

There are no more fines in the new immigration regulations. Only bans.

If you want to leave the country within your initial 3 months and then return a day later for another 3 months, this can work. However, reports have been made where a Home Affairs Officer sees what you are doing and you only receive a further 7 days. Much less ricky though. Good idea.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi LegalMan,

As there is New Directive 9, If one leaves the country without any valid visa/permit, you will be classified as illegal and banned for 1 to 5 years.
So what if there was passport and visa check in SA for whatever the reason, and one does not have a valid visa/permit because the application is pending - Am I correct in saying that as long as one remains in SA, he/she is legal? Have there been any changes on this?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Directive 9 will hopefully fall away, right now in the Western Cape High Court there is at least one court case waiting on an urgent decision for someone banned by it.

For now, if your permit/visa has expired and you are in SA, regardless of any pending application, then you are illegal (same as in most countries). The only way Home Affairs will know is if you cross a port-of-entry/exit.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi LegalMan,

Thank you for your quick reply. 

So, are you saying that Immigration Act of 2002 section 10(8) (person is allowed to remain in SA to wait for the outcome)
has changed as well?

I also hope that this Directive 9 will fall away as it seems unfair and opens DHA up to litigation.


----------



## ALL101 (Mar 7, 2014)

This seems crazy especially in light of the delays being caused by home affairs.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

ALL101 said:


> This seems crazy especially in light of the delays being caused by home affairs.


Crazy, yes. Staying in SA pending the outcome of an application is the only workable solution.:der:


----------



## agk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Legalman -

Don't know if you have any thoughts on my situation?

I was told by my home affairs that I can ONLY apply for my visa 30 days before expiry (they seemed to think that they would still be dealing with my application), I stupidly relied on their information, now I have less than the 60 days to apply for my spousal permit renewal. I have been told by the home affairs/VFS helpline person that I should apply for the renewal, they WILL process my application despite it being late, and so I have, with their assistance made an appointment for next week in Durban.

What happens next? If they do not get my visa processed before my original permit runs out, should I leave the country? Should I leave and return on a visitors visa so I can then fetch my permit when it is processed? Should I stay in the country, despite not having a valid permit? Risk becoming undesirable?

Any advice, gratefully received! Not sure if others are in the same situation, I contacted a visa attorney, and they said that my situation was quite widespread!

Thanks.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi agk1,

I hope you made it through VFS?

I talked to a company of Immigration Lawyers and they confirmed that as long as you submitted your application, you are allowed to stay in SA to await your outcome .
But if you try to leave with your receipt(while your application is still pending), then this Directive 9 will come in and you will be declared 'Undesirable'.

Directive 43 which allowed foreigners to travel in and out with a receipt was repealed and instead, Directive 9 which does not allow you to travel, came into effect.


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

LegalMan, 

Can you please answer these questions too?

I have a quota work permit, and someone has told me that quota work permits will not be issued after this change in law.

1. Is my permit still valid? It was issued in 2012 and will expire in 2017. 
2. do I still need to do the annual reporting to DHA?


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

*this might help*

Department of Home Affairs - Overstay Appeals


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

shadeslayer said:


> LegalMan,
> 
> Can you please answer these questions too?
> 
> ...


Yes, it is valid. I don't think you need to do the reporting any longer, but I will check.


----------



## justi (Jun 19, 2014)

hi everyone,

I'm actually stuck while waiting for my research permit.... my whole drama is crazy ( Cape Town home affairs lose my first application, I resubmit the application after couple of months over a struggle with the official who told me that I wasn't allowed to re-submit the application because my first 3 months visiting permit was expired at that time and I was illegal (of course my first permit was expired, I waited two months for nothing before to be aware that my first application went never into the HA system for their mistake)...so I resubmit the papers about one month ago but of course I cannot leave with the receipt, I cannot start my postdoc project properly, so stuck in SA ...

not to mention that for the second application submitted they put me in the wrong permit section: the one for study permit instead of visitor visa for research, despite the form was clearly for a visiting research visa, I discovered that after a consultant checked out my position...so I went back to the regional office where I resubmit and the supervisor (actually the only helpful one I met over the drama) wrote a letter to the HA direction to explain the mistake of the official (he was not sure that it can help however, looks like is impossible to get a reply from the HA) 

all my documentations is fine but after all is happened I'm very hopeless about HA, just asking: if the permit will be denied the person affected can leave south africa only facing a ban? 

as is not allowed to travel with the receipt in case they will give me the wrong permit I can go to do the retification of this to the embassy abroad (which is supposed to be faster) or I have to leave the wrong permit to the HA and be stuck other months maybe years because of their poor mistakes? ......I also thinking to bring the HA affairs into court...at least they did several huge mistakes on my application (all the proof of that) ...but I'm not sure it worth the price....

of course nobody at the home affairs told me avout the withdraw of this regulation otherwise I was careful to leqave the country before the expiry date of last permit


----------



## Glasgowbhoy (Oct 22, 2012)

I have been waiting on my visa since the start of February. I was on an Inter company transfer and have applied for spousal visa, as I am now married to a South African. I had to get a visitors visa in the meantime but this expired at the start of May. I have been advised by my Immigration company to stay in South Africa until I am issued with my new permit, otherwise I will be banned from S.A for 5 years. I start a new job in the UK on 1st July, so unfortunately I need to leave the country next week. Plus I am unwilling to wait any longer on this visa. I spoke to the helpline yesterday and was informed the Joburg processing dept received my application on 4th June. They also told me no visa's have been processed in the Joburg office since the 12th June, as the office is closed due to renovation work being carried out. I was informed the dept should be back at work next week. You have to laugh!

I don't intend working here again but would like the option to visit family. I have been told I have 10 days to appeal the decision but no one can tell me how this process works. It's seems to have been implemented as an after thought by Home Affairs.

There also seem to be differing information with regards fines.


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

LegalMan said:


> Yes, it is valid. I don't think you need to do the reporting any longer, *but I will check.*



hello LegalMan, thank you for your response. Just checking if you got around to confirming this information?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

shadeslayer said:


> hello LegalMan, thank you for your response. Just checking if you got around to confirming this information?


I'm still waiting for info. It is unknown how or if VFS will do things like passport landings (moving a valid visa from an expired passport to a new one) or these checks.


----------



## agk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Spiggles, 

Thanks for your reply - couldn't find my old post, new to the forum!!!!

I got through VFS Durban fine, they squealed a bit about me being a week after they opened (!) seeing as my permit was expiring relatively soon, but as I told them - I had to get my birth certificate couriered from the UK, which took a week.

They also had an issue with the online appointment booking-not all appointments booked online are showing up on their printout, but it was OK as I had the appointment letter, and they just fitted me in.

I'm hoping to get the response before my existing permit expires, but we'll see how it goes - so I'm not going to leave until the permit is in, if it gets to expiry date with no response from DHA I'm not too sure how to go about dealing with that - does anyone have any idea at all of the time scale that DHA are taking to process the applications now that have got to them through VFS?

Thanks


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

agk1 said:


> Hi Spiggles,
> 
> Thanks for your reply - couldn't find my old post, new to the forum!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi agk1,

I am glad that you have submitted your application, good luck on the outcome 

Just as a matter of interest, why do you need your birth certificate for renewal of your Spouse visa?

I am not sure on the timeline through VFS as it is a new system, but you can contact a immigration lawyer to accelerate the process after the advertised time frame.


----------



## agk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Spiggles, thanks! Fingers crossed... I'll definitely look into contacting a lawyer in case of a typical DHA delay.

I have never had to submit a birth certificate before - its, I believe a new addition to the list of required documents, I contacted VFS prior to my application, to say that the certificate was in the UK, could I (as previously with missing docs) submit an affidavit instead, but no, they said they had to see the birth certificate, and I had to submit copies for the renewal application.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

agk1 said:


> Hi Spiggles, thanks! Fingers crossed... I'll definitely look into contacting a lawyer in case of a typical DHA delay.
> 
> I have never had to submit a birth certificate before - its, I believe a new addition to the list of required documents, I contacted VFS prior to my application, to say that the certificate was in the UK, could I (as previously with missing docs) submit an affidavit instead, but no, they said they had to see the birth certificate, and I had to submit copies for the renewal application.


Understood. We have not dealt with VFS yet, but all signs point to another unnecessary step in the process to get a visa, which still has to come from DHA Pretoria.

Did you need a birth certificate for only yourself, not SA spouse?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Spiggles said:


> Understood. We have not dealt with VFS yet, but all signs point to another unnecessary step in the process to get a visa, which still has to come from DHA Pretoria.
> 
> Did you need a birth certificate for only yourself, not SA spouse?


That is what I don't understand! I know Home Affairs is awful, but why charge people these fees at VFS and still send the application to Pretoria? 

I don't know how VFS is going to do any good. Looks like another disaster!


----------



## agk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Spiggles said:


> Understood. We have not dealt with VFS yet, but all signs point to another unnecessary step in the process to get a visa, which still has to come from DHA Pretoria.
> 
> Did you need a birth certificate for only yourself, not SA spouse?


Yes, just for myself, spouse's not required - they wouldn't accept an affidavit saying it was in another country, said it would be in my best interest if I could ship it over before submitting to them on appointment date.

One thing I would be careful of though with VFS, is when making the online application, they give a personalised list of supporting documents required, however, in my case when i got to my interview, they asked for additional documents that weren't on the list - 

Luckily, I had prepared for all eventualities and made sure that I had every document in triplicate that I could even think they may ask for. These were - hubby's ID copies (previously these weren't needed, just had to show to DHA rep on submission, no copies required - this wasn't mentioned on the list), secondly, it said on the VFS list that NO bank statements were required, as it is a constitutional right for a SAC to have spouse living with them, this was explained on supporting docs list and clearly wasn't a requirement. However, I got there and they needed either mine or hubby's bank statements.

They all seemed quite confused at the Durban VFS office.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

agk1 said:


> Yes, just for myself, spouse's not required - they wouldn't accept an affidavit saying it was in another country, said it would be in my best interest if I could ship it over before submitting to them on appointment date.
> 
> One thing I would be careful of though with VFS, is when making the online application, they give a personalised list of supporting documents required, however, in my case when i got to my interview, they asked for additional documents that weren't on the list -
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback.

By all accounts the left hand has no idea what the right hand is doing.
VFS and DHA seem to be working from different playbooks.
Good Luck, and let us know how it all pans out:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

I was at Home Affairs today and they told me I can leave the country, when I am in my home country I just need to go to the home affairs and show them I applied in time then the ban will be reversed.

My temporary residency permit is still pending.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Jennybadenhorst said:


> I was at Home Affairs today and they told me I can leave the country, when I am in my home country I just need to go to the home affairs and show them I applied in time then the ban will be reversed.
> 
> My temporary residency permit is still pending.


I would be really careful about this! 

Home Affairs is famous for giving out wrong information!!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

*Banned by Home Affairs*



Jennybadenhorst said:


> I was at Home Affairs today and they told me I can leave the country, when I am in my home country I just need to go to the home affairs and show them I applied in time then the ban will be reversed.


This is highly dangerous - I wouldn't for a second believe that. We have calls daily from people who have been banned, or their spouses.

Perhaps they mean that after you are banned that you can make an appeal - but we are yet to see one appeal granted and a ban lifted. Instead, people are taking Home Affairs to court (and winning the cases).

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...ement-against-home-affairs-directive-9-a.html


----------



## agk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Jennybadenhorst said:


> I was at Home Affairs today and they told me I can leave the country, when I am in my home country I just need to go to the home affairs and show them I applied in time then the ban will be reversed.
> 
> My temporary residency permit is still pending.


According to info I received when I submitted my renewal two weeks ago, I now cannot leave the country until I receive my permit.

If I do so I will be banned.

I would assume that this applies to yourself too, and the information you received from DHA is incorrect.


----------



## angluna89 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello everybody,

So, I submitted an application for volunteer permit on the 28th of February and my application was only received in Pretoria on the 10th of June. The man at the call center tells me it can take between 30 and 90 days for my application to be finalized. I am very worried because I need to leave by mid September and also my visa expired in April. Another issue is that I am planning to start my postgrad at UCT next year, I have already been accepted but I need to go back to my country and apply for a student visa. I cannot leave or I'll be ban, and if I wait too long I won't be able to apply for my student visa on time. 

Also, I want to know if anyone knows, what happens if an application is denied? when leaving the country, would you be banned?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

If you application is denied then sure, you are an overstayer and will be banned. However, you could apply for a waiver to leave the country. The Directive 9 will be waived to allow you to leave.

This is a legal application.


----------



## angluna89 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you! How do I go about applying for a waiver? Do I need to hire a lawyer?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, almost definitely.


----------



## angluna89 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you again, are you a lawyer I could wrk with? Do you know if this process is very expensive?


----------



## agk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Whooppeeee permit arrived today... before I expired.

All good, I think VFS global is actually a good thing, no home affairs queues anymore (still a shame about the long drive to their offices though) but overall pretty efficient....!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

agk1 said:


> Whooppeeee permit arrived today... before I expired.
> 
> All good, I think VFS global is actually a good thing, no home affairs queues anymore (still a shame about the long drive to their offices though) but overall pretty efficient....!


agk1 how long did it take for your permit to arrive?


----------



## agk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

2fargone said:


> agk1 how long did it take for your permit to arrive?


Hey, it was 3 weeks exactly.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

agk1 said:


> Whooppeeee permit arrived today... before I expired.
> 
> All good, I think VFS global is actually a good thing, no home affairs queues anymore (still a shame about the long drive to their offices though) but overall pretty efficient....!


Wow, Congratulations agk1!
Its really good to know that VFS actually works and seems worth paying for.
Now you can enjoy yourself stress free


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

agk1 said:


> Hey, it was 3 weeks exactly.


Im shocked what visa did you apply for?


----------



## agk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Spiggles said:


> Wow, Congratulations agk1!
> Its really good to know that VFS actually works and seems worth paying for.
> Now you can enjoy yourself stress free


Thanks for your help Spiggles - much appreciated!


----------



## agk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

2fargone said:


> Im shocked what visa did you apply for?


Relatives (spousal) renewal - I was shocked too!


----------



## chainbreakr (Jan 10, 2013)

Not entirely off-topic, but not entirely on-topic:

Any idea if they've become fussy about 2 passports now? My wife, a Namibian citizen and SA permanent resident by birth (born pre-Namibian independence) is now carrying two Namibian passports since we were married just in April. Both of them are valid, but her permanent residence for SA is in the passport with her maiden name. She doesn't have an SA ID.

They didn't haggle us coming back into the country in May after our wedding - any idea if she may catch some flak heading out in a few weeks?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, not that I know of. In fact it's a good idea and proves what you need to.


----------



## chainbreakr (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks. She'll be carrying an unabridged marriage certificate as well for the purposes of proof at the US border, so hopefully it won't be needed here as well.


----------



## amrianand (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Legal Man,

I have a quota work permit which is expiring on 25th Aug 2014. I have applied for Critical Skill Permit on 3rd July 2014 but the outcome is not yet available as expected.

I want to know do I have to travel back before 25th Aug or I can wait until the outcome. What happens if the outcome is negative. By that time I will surely be overstaying my current permit. My consultant is saying if I get the rejection then I can travel with the rejection letter and I will not be banned...

Need you urgent suggestion in my case.

Regards,
Amritesh Anand


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

If you overstay your visa, for whatever reason, you will be banned. It is that simple.

You may have to leave SA and return on a Visitor's Visa to pick up your Critical Skills Work Visa.

Why would it be a rejection?


----------



## amrianand (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Legalman,

I dont have any reason as such for the rejection, but even 1% I don't wanna take risk.
Critical Skill required IITPSA confirmation on skill, which I have but I when I applied I only submitted the receipt that I applied for it. So this can be the only reason that it would be rejected. But I think I can appeal with the IITPSA letter which confirm my skill as Cisco Engineer.

Please suggest, should I leave country or wait?
My consultant said that I can travel with the rejection letter which will specify certain days to return back,

Regards,
Amrianand


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

@Amrianand

In other words, you submitted an incomplete application. The chances are much higher than 1% that it will be rejected.

I will repeat myself once only. Regardless of anything else - if you leave SA on an expired visa, you will be banned.


----------



## amrianand (Aug 20, 2014)

I Agree LegalMan, But now I have the letter from IITPSA. So I can appeal once rejected. Rest of the document is 100% fine. Do you think there can still be a chance that it will be rejected.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

As mentioned there is a chance it will be rejected. You will then either appeal or resubmit.


----------



## amrianand (Aug 20, 2014)

And that rejection will mention the cause of it, which definitely will be IIPTSA critical skill letter. Once I appeal with IITPSA critical skill letter and I already have the other paperwork 100% then it will be approved...right.. or there is still a chance of rejection.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

That is not an appeal. An appeal is where you disagree with the decision made.

Your three options in the rejection letter are:
- Appeal (disagree on decision, e.g. we don't agree that this person is critically skilled)
- Review (they made a mistake, e.g. please check again, it is there)
- Submit lacking documents (that's the one you will do)


----------



## amrianand (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes, I will submit the lacking document. That is Critical Skill Letter from IITPSA.
Do you think they can reject after that as well. Your suggestions are really helpful. Thanks a lot


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

After that you should be fine. Let's see what happens.


----------



## amrianand (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi LegalMan,

Thanks for all your quick and helpful replies.

I have submitted my application on 3rd July, VFS website says 4-6 weeks for the outcome and 6 week is already over. What is the time taking these days since the new law and VFS implemented. I am asking this because I can not travel until then 

Regards,
Amrianand


----------



## amrianand (Aug 20, 2014)

My dependent visa has condition as: To reside with Spouse, who has valid work permit. Not to alter purpose and duration of visit, refer to Delhi.

Can they apply for extension from SA. I have also submitted their extension along with critical skill permit in SA. Please suggest


----------



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I left SA one month ago. I had gone out on a holiday visa and had applied to extend it for another 90 days. I had a receipt of this by my extension had not been fully processed when I left SA. On leaving to return back to the uk I was given an undesirable status and was told I couldn't return for 5 years. Once I was back in the UK I appealed this (you have to do it within 10 days of returning) and last week was told my status had been changed back to desirable and can now enter the country again with no problem. 

Just wanted to share my experience as it was unpleasant but did resolve itself in the end.

Xx


----------



## amrianand (Aug 20, 2014)

Kimberley888 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I left SA one month ago. I had gone out on a holiday visa and had applied to extend it for another 90 days. I had a receipt of this by my extension had not been fully processed when I left SA. On leaving to return back to the uk I was given an undesirable status and was told I couldn't return for 5 years. Once I was back in the UK I appealed this (you have to do it within 10 days of returning) and last week was told my status had been changed back to desirable and can now enter the country again with no problem.
> 
> ...



Thats Great!!! Can you also let us know the procedure to get the ban lifted. This may be helpful in future if any one of us got in these situation.

Regards,
Amrianand


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It's all very detailed and clear here:

Department of Home Affairs - Overstay Appeals


----------



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes of course...I had to email:

[email protected]

I attached a letter asking my undesirable status to be changed as well as the letter showing I had applied for an extention and the receipt.

Good luck x


----------



## amrianand (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Legalman,

If is banned then can we not appeal at the SA embassy at home country. Do we have to write an email to the mentioned emailid. Because I have heard mail process takes a lot of time to get the ban lifted.

Regards,
Amrianand


----------



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

I was told by the Embassy in the UK that they could not do anything and that it was the officuals in SA who had to lift the ban! They said there was no point in emailing them anything and actually to email the address I just gave. 

They also gave me this phone number and told me to call it 10 days after I had emailed [email protected] to check they had received it. 

The number was:
0027 12 406 4586

Hope this is helpful x


----------



## amrianand (Aug 20, 2014)

Thats great.. thanks for the information.

After you mailed, how much time did it take to get the ban lifted. And how did they informed you.

Regards,
Amrianand


----------



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

After I emailed I called about 7 days later. They said it was being prcoessed and I would receive an email with the outcome...it took about 4 weeks and then I was emailed with an attached letter with the outcome.


----------



## amrianand (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Kimberley888...your information is really very helpful.


----------



## chainbreakr (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a volunteer visa valid until the 31st of December and have applied for an extension. Plan to go to Namibia tomorrow and re-enter SA around the 16th of December.

Have we heard of any stories of anyone getting hassled coming back into the country with a soon-to-expire visa or while a pending application is in place even if the current is valid?


----------



## deborah13 (Oct 20, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> There are no more fines in the new immigration regulations. Only bans.
> 
> If you want to leave the country within your initial 3 months and then return a day later for another 3 months, this can work. However, reports have been made where a Home Affairs Officer sees what you are doing and you only receive a further 7 days. Much less ricky though. Good idea.


Dear LegalMan,
I may be misunderstanding what you are saying here, but I thought if you left the country during your 90 day tourist visa period - when you returned, your tourist visa still expired at the end of the original 90 days. And, that in order to get another 90 days you had to be out of the country when the original 90 days expired. I also thought you had to leave for at least a week or 10 days in order to get another 90 days. Please advise as I will be in this situation soon. Also, do you know if a trip to Mozambique qualifies for this? Thank you.


----------



## delboy80 (May 6, 2013)

My TRP expires in August 2015 - in May 2015 I will have been married for 5 years to an SA citizen - I am applying for my PRP and have an appt on 6th Jan 2015 - do you foresee any problems with this???


----------



## delboy80 (May 6, 2013)

Is any progress being made in an endeavour to persuade the British Government to lift the ban on govt pension annual increases being lifted - I am and 81 year old ENGLISHMAN who paid my dues in the UK for 50 years and do not see the justification in withholding these - if I was an immigrant to the UK I could claim the earth!!!


----------



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

delboy80 said:


> My TRP expires in August 2015 - in May 2015 I will have been married for 5 years to an SA citizen - I am applying for my PRP and have an appt on 6th Jan 2015 - do you foresee any problems with this???


Was in the same boat in April, PR application and TRP expiring in September. Should be no problem applying for PR, they will probably advise you to renew your TRP. But you can't do that until 60 days before it expires.
However your police clearance certificate (6 months validity), medical and radiological certs (3 months vailidity, I was told) will have expired by the time you are applying to renew in June, so you will need new ones.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

irishexpat said:


> ...
> But you can't do that until 60 days before it expires.


Oh no, you MUST do it BEFORE there are only 60 days remaining.


----------



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

That would have been nice! 
Perhaps VHS will work that way, Home Affairs in Harrison street had different ideas. They point blank refused to accept a renewal at the 4 month mark, told me I could not apply for a renewal until there was one month left. By then it was VFS, who told me I should have come at 60 days.
How long before 60 days will VFS allow you to renew? That could really save some bother.


----------

